# Which Paris airport to drop car off at?



## g4fishing (Feb 10, 2008)

We are are going to lease a car this summer and end up dropping it off in Paris before spending some time in the city.  We have the choice of arranging to leave it at CDG or at Orly.  From their we will want to get back to our hotel in the Champs Elysees area.  Actually, I will may leave my wife at the hotel and return the car on my own.  My question is, does anyone know which airport is the best choice to leave the car at.  Factors I guess are cost/time to get back to the hotel.  Renault Eurodrive does have a location in Paris (Avenue de La Porte de Saint-Cloud) but it is not open on the Saturday and so we would have to cut our time in Germany a day short and pay for another night in Paris - so 
probably that is out. 

Anyone have knowledge of the airport locations details or have a suggestion on what would be the best way to go with this?
Thanks.


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 10, 2008)

I would check and see if they have any other rental locations.  
Or even consider changing rental car companies, because you will have to pay for transportation back from the airport.

We rented with Hertz last spring, and picked up at CDG (Paris airport) and when we came back we dropped off on the Avenue Republique which was very close to our Marais flat in Paris.  Of course, we also learned that driving in Paris is a nightmare......not that it was difficult, just sloooooooow and full of traffic jams.  It was nice to be able to drop the kids and Grandma off at our rented flat, then my husband and I went to the car return place and dropped off the car and walked back (stopping for a much needed beer along the way).  If there was someplace right near a subway station, that would be great.  But then you'd be taking your bags on the subway which could really be a bugger at rush hour(s) and could be a lot of dragging bags up and down steps (most Paris subway stations don't have elevators or escalators) and also leaves you pretty vulnerable to pickpockets, etc (my brother and his family got his wallet swiped while loaded down with too many bags on the subway).

But I gotta tell you, if you're staying in the center of the city, plan on a loooong slow drive into the city itself once you get off the highway around the city.  Then a loooooong drive back to the airport, then a ride on the train back into the city.


----------



## g4fishing (Feb 12, 2008)

*good point*

Thanks, I am re-thinking this.  Can't change the car company as it is a lease but will either go in a day early or just go straight to the airport drop off and both catch a shuttle to the hotel.


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 13, 2008)

This is one of those "there's no right answer" situations.  Just kind of a bugger all around.  Either you're driving into Paris and battling the traffic (again, not a big deal, just slow as molasses) or else you're driving out to the airport and then having to find transportation back into town.  Probably both would take about the same length of timeand take the same number of years off your life .  For 2 people the cost of a shuttle wouldn't be so bad....but we had 5 in our group so the cost of getting from the airport into town would have been quite costly, as well as being one more thing to have to figure out.

When we were battling with the same question, many people told me that they would fly into Paris, take the train to their distant destination, then rent the car there (most train stations have car rentals there or nearby) and return it there when done and take the train back to Paris.  Again, with 5 people in our group that would have been pricey, as well as a huge hassle trying to get off an overnight flight from Detroit and herd 2 kids and Grandma through the airport and onto a train and then into a rental car and then to our destination.  *Just shoot me now!*  It sounded a little too "Trains, planes & automobiles" to me.     And I think we're just too American because we're happiest and most comfortable ensconced behind the wheel of a car with the road in front of us.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 13, 2008)

{{Sorry, Just reread your post and that you can't drop it in town  BUT I'll leave my comment for anyone else renting a car in Paris.  }}


If you can drop it in town that is the way to go.  

We picked up a car at the closest car rental to the Champs Elysees area last Mar, but later discovered that the car rental place at the Louvre would have been so much easier. Not because its closer but because the streets between the Champs Elysees area and the Louvre is so much better than the train station were we did the pickup.

PS  It is a straight shot on the subway between the 3 stops in Champs Elysees area and the Louvre.


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Mar 1, 2008)

Best in my opinion is to drop at a city location, but in the alternative leave it at an airport .Air France have a great bus service ..from C De G it will leave out at Port Maillot a 3/4 stop on the Metro to Champs , whilst the Orly one will leave you close to Invilades . 
And the driving is not near as bad as suggested ....
G


----------

